# Resources for show newbie



## SaltwaterAcresGoats (Jan 9, 2016)

Okay I have Nigerian Dwarf Goats and want to get involved with showing them. I don't know what show "Legs" are or most any other show words. I looked at ADGA and found a few helpful documents but does anyone have any links to how shows work, what you do besides show up, the meaning of show words, what categories show at what venues, what to start with, etc. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I believe that every time you win GCH with a breed at a show you receive a "leg" once 3 "legs" are acquired then your goat becomes a permanent champion. A dry doeling can get one leg but the other 2 legs have to be obtained when they are in milk, I believe. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.

My best advice is to go to a show where you might exhibit your goats in the future and watch a goat show, or ask a friend who shows goats to tag along and help at a show. Also you can watch some old ADGA goat shows on youtube. I hope someone has some better answers than mine, but I hope this helps! :: 


I have some extra questions to ask (as I am a newbie at showing goats as well) What is a three ring goat show? Could a goat earn legs in an ADGA sanctioned youth show?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

You can earn legs if it's adga sanctioned so long as there are a minimum number of animals shown.

One dry leg is allowed the other two in milk and then you can be a CHampion. I believe you just need best in breed not in show.

Best in show is GCH I think.


----------

